

Ask HN: Going offline 15 days with an iPad. How to code? - sylvinus

Carrying only an iPad and maybe a Bluetooth keyboard. I've found http://textasticapp.com but I'm really missing git integration. So I've put a couple repositories on Dropbox. Any advice on a better setup for doing some simple webdev work?
======
mikiane
A big breath at 6000 feets is perfect to come back fresh & ready for work.
Forget about the ipads & bluetooth keyboards, but take your icebreaker sweat-
shirt, you'll need it this time!

------
ontouchstart
Jailbreak it and then you can have iFile, git, php, ruby, vim, lighttpd ...
You do need an SSH client to get into the shell. I use iSSH.

I use this setup to code in CoffeeScript offline on the train.

------
clyfe
<http://cloud9ide.com/>

------
jabo
Remote into your laptop/desktop with the iSSH app!

~~~
sylvinus
That would be nice however I'll be offline 99% of the time!

------
geedee77
Pen and paper (or iPad equivalent)?

------
aherlambang
Use the iPad app Koders?

